# Question transformation enceintes en wifi



## vanquishV12 (7 Décembre 2012)

Salut,

J'ai de supers enceintes PC (avec jack 3,5) mais filaires. Je voudrais les transformer en enceintes airplay pour écouter la Zic depuis mon MBA. ou ipad.

Est ce que je pourrai faire ça avec une apple tv ? Ou dois je prendre un airport express ?

Je peux brancher mes enceintes sur l'airport express et relier l'airport express en wifi à ma box poru qu'elle fasse partie de mon réseau local ?
Ca marchera ou je dois brancher l'airport express en ethernet à la box ?

Merci


----------



## userapple (9 Décembre 2012)

Juste associer l'Airpot Express en wifi à la Box et relier le jack pour les enceintes 

Sa marche comme sa chez moi depuis bien longtemps


----------

